# Meine Jungs



## Prisca (26. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,

Ich möchte euch mal einige Koi von mir vorstellen.


Chagoi
 


Hi-Utsuri
 


Kujaku
 


Karashigoi


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*

Hallo Robert, ... 
ja so so sieht man sich wieder  
herzlich willkommen hier im Forum und
viele Grüße ins Lipperland 

Wolf


----------



## toschbaer (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*

:willkommen Robert

Sehr schöne Paddler,

 na ja, ob das alles "Jungs" sind   

Und wenn Du dabei bist Fotos zu schießen , dann zeige Deinen Nachbarn 

bitte auch den dazu gebuddelten Teich 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Christian und Frauke (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*

Hallo Robert,
:willkommen sehn supi aus Deine Jungs 
Wie groß sind die den?Und wie viele hast Du den davon?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*

Hallo Robert :wollkommen

Wirklich sehr schön, besonders der Hi Utsuri


----------



## Prisca (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*

Hallo Wolf,

Auch herzliche Grüße an dich. Ich habe lange nichts mehr von dir gehört. Die Chat Abende mit dir waren immer wieder klasse.


----------



## Prisca (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*

Hallo,

Von den 4 Koi sind 2 männlich und 2 weiblich. Gebt bitte mal einen Tipp ab: 
Wer ist männlich wer ist weiblich?.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*

Ich tippe das der Hi Utsuri und der Kujaku weibchen sind


----------



## CityCobra (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*



			
				Prisca schrieb:
			
		

> Gebt bitte mal einen Tipp ab:
> Wer ist männlich wer ist weiblich?.


Ist doch klar - Die schönsten und farbenprächtigsten sind immer die männlichen.


----------



## Prisca (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*

Hallo CityCobra,

Da bist du ganz schön auf dem Holzweg. Anhand der Farb Qualität kann man das Geschlecht eines Koi auf gar keinen Fall erkennen.
Versuchs mal anders.


----------



## CityCobra (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*



			
				Prisca schrieb:
			
		

> Da bist du ganz schön auf dem Holzweg. Anhand der Farb Qualität kann man das Geschlecht eines Koi auf gar keinen Fall erkennen.
> Versuchs mal anders.


War doch nur als Spaß gedacht, daher der Smilie.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*



			
				Prisca schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Von den 4 Koi sind 2 männlich und 2 weiblich. Gebt bitte mal einen Tipp ab:
> Wer ist männlich wer ist weiblich?.



Und lüftest du das Geheimnis auch mal ?


----------



## Dodi (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*

Hallo Robert,

also, ich tippe mal, dass der Chagoi und der Karashigoi männlich sind, weil ja die männlichen Koi von der Körperform eher schlanker sein sollen.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*

Dodi könnte zwar recht haben, aber ich tippe trotzdem das der Hi Utsuri und der Kujaku Koi Damen sind. Begründung, genau umgekehrt wie bei Dodi.  

Chat gibt es in diesem Forum auch, Robert, da kannst Du mich abends antreffen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*

Ja Wolf,
hatte ich hier auch schon geschrieben 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/8


----------



## Dodi (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*

[OT]Oops, 
ganz übersehen, den Post von Uwe.  [/OT]


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*

Ich kann ja auch nix dafür das die Rätsel immer dann gelöst werden, wenn ich noch in der Firma bin  

Aber ich tippe Du hast Recht. 

Immerhin bin ich Grenzlipper und somit noch mal ein herzliches Truderidera

Wolf


----------



## Prisca (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*

Hallo,

Ich muss zugeben das es nicht einfach ist. Aber die Chance ist 50 / 50 also weiter Tippen.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*

Dann sind der Karashigoi und der Kujaku Weibchen und die Perspektive ist unglücklich ? 

Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*

Dann warten wir halt aufs Christkind, ist spannender


----------



## Prisca (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*

Hallo,

Ich denke das es keiner Tippen würde darum mal die Auflösung: 

                         Hi-Utsuri    weiblich
                         Karashigoi    weiblich

                         Kujaku          männlich
                         Chagoi          männlich


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*

Der Kujaku ein Männchen und so moppelig ? 

Aber so oder so schöne Babys


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*

Na schau mal Uwe, ich bin ja auch ein Männchen ... das hat also nicht immer was zu sagen  

Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*

JaJaJa, ich ja auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber auf jeden Fall die schöneren Wolf


----------



## rainthanner (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*

Schöne Fische


----------



## koihobby (7. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Hallo Robert, ...
> ja so so sieht man sich wieder
> herzlich willkommen hier im Forum und
> viele Grüße ins Lipperland
> ...




Hallo Wuzzel,

lang nicht mehr gesehen! 

Viele Grüsse,

Claude


----------



## koihobby (7. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Meine Jungs*



> Hallo,
> 
> Ich möchte euch mal einige Koi von mir vorstellen.


Prisca

Schöner Hi Utsuri,



Gruss,

Claude


----------

